# Stihl commercial



## mattfr12 (May 18, 2010)

didnt know if any you guys have seen this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0VTHNXfET4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M9Bxj1cte0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGuqUkrqAHw&feature=related

This one is really good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wCdI-TFM8E&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFVU9Dl6riI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZmdz5TW5Cs&feature=related


----------



## ropensaddle (May 18, 2010)

:spam: like their saws too slow for rope:monkey:


----------



## treesquirrel (May 18, 2010)

Another goodie


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfJZA-aENn8&feature=related


----------



## mattfr12 (May 19, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> :spam: like their saws too slow for rope:monkey:



All i can say about them is they sure do take a beatin and keep on tickin. thats why we use them


----------



## ropensaddle (May 19, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> All i can say about them is they sure do take a beatin and keep on tickin. thats why we use them



Lol they don't stay under rope got one less than ten months old ms 200 t not running right.
I am not impressed and will not buy another. Got huskies that get the crap worked out them and are seven years old and done cut twice what should be expected of a saw.


----------



## treemandan (May 19, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol they don't stay under rope got one less than ten months old ms 200 t not running right.
> I am not impressed and will not buy another. Got huskies that get the crap worked out them and are seven years old and done cut twice what should be expected of a saw.



You are supposed to take it back after you have run it a few times and they will adjust it. They all seem to run bad after a little use when new.


----------



## WesternSaw (Aug 13, 2010)

*mattfr12*

Thanks for posting Matt
Lawrence


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Dec 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol they don't stay under rope got one less than ten months old ms 200 t not running right.
> I am not impressed and will not buy another. Got huskies that get the crap worked out them and are seven years old and done cut twice what should be expected of a saw.



Sorry for bumping an old thread but I think it is worth it for the funny videos. Also to point out that my 28 super is 25 years old and starts second pull every time unless it is less than 35 degrees out it takes a few but still starts right up and runs all day with no issues.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 1, 2010)

Crawlin98xj said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but I think it is worth it for the funny videos. Also to point out that my 28 super is 25 years old and starts second pull every time unless it is less than 35 degrees out it takes a few but still starts right up and runs all day with no issues.


Lol did I tell ya I used to like stihl? Before flippys and stuff. I have a husky thats older than your stihl that will blow it away in big wood but will admit the recoil dogs are gone so a few bucks will be necessary!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol they don't stay under rope got one less than ten months old ms 200 t not running right.
> I am not impressed and will not buy another. Got huskies that get the crap worked out them and are seven years old and done cut twice what should be expected of a saw.


:bang::bang: nuts rope i had 6 huskies all junk climbing saws you no the oilers:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 1, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> :bang::bang: nuts rope i had 6 huskies all junk climbing saws you no the oilers:biggrinbounce2:



You da man if yer climbing with my 2101:hmm3grin2orange: I mod my oilers and it helps but yeah that is not husky's strong point. I have a 200t that quit runnin in under 8 months no oil needed with a dead saw


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You da man if yer climbing with my 2101:hmm3grin2orange: I mod my oilers and it helps but yeah that is not husky's strong point. I have a 200t that quit runnin in under 8 months no oil needed with a dead saw



take it back i get new one but i got 18 new saws this year


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Tom here is what a fine saw looks like pal!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 1, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> take it back i get new one but i got 18 new saws this year



I have it hooked to the boat


----------



## lxt (Dec 2, 2010)

awe ropes.....cmon!! you been buying whiskey from those illegals again? uh? whats funny is I was a big Husky guy...then the electronic ignition went, from there that is all I ever did to my huskies is replace electronic ignitions & muffllers.

bought all stihls................NO Problems, still running my 020 as a matter of fact ran it today, bought it new in 1998......never did anything other than sparkplug/ chain & bar!! I think its the batches.....

I know guys running huskies that love em cause stihls let em down & the guys running stihls cause huskies let em down!!! one good thing ropes is if you need a new husky..........there right next to the widthing poulan at Lowes!!! LOL.........they are the same saw arent they? just kidding with ya! 




LXT................


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Dec 2, 2010)

lxt said:


> one good thing ropes is if you need a new husky..........there right next to the widthing poulan at Lowes!!! LOL.........they are the same saw arent they?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> take it back i get new one but i got 18 new saws this year



So if you have 18 one of em should run ehhhhhhhh?:monkey: I had one big saw four plus years before getting in this site lol. I put mileage on my equipment and wit my budget it has to hold up and be efficient.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2010)

lxt said:


> awe ropes.....cmon!! you been buying whiskey from those illegals again? uh? whats funny is I was a big Husky guy...then the electronic ignition went, from there that is all I ever did to my huskies is replace electronic ignitions & muffllers.
> 
> bought all stihls................NO Problems, still running my 020 as a matter of fact ran it today, bought it new in 1998......never did anything other than sparkplug/ chain & bar!! I think stihl are batches.....
> 
> ...


----------



## lxt (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL, twisting my post a little there uh?

all in good fun!!! my thought is whatever works for ya! their all expensive & I milk em till theres no life left!!....its just the huskies die much sooner..ha!!!



LXT...........


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2010)

lxt said:


> LOL, twisting my post a little there uh?
> 
> all in good fun!!! my thought is whatever works for ya! their all expensive & I milk em till theres no life left!!....its just the huskies die much sooner..ha!!!
> 
> ...



Well friend we see it different, no sweat maybe I got a lemon the 192 still cuts my 7 year 372 crapped a jug in a stump so slapped a spare cylinder and piston and its got 155 compression and runs great but I am going to test the case before hard service!


----------



## MadCutter (Dec 9, 2010)

Enough with the "my saw's better than your saw" religious wars. Lets have some more of those cool videos. Throw in some husky ones, or heck maybe even echo.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Dec 11, 2010)

I gotta say Stihl holds up well. Only ones I killed were in a barn that burned down. My friend runs Jonsered and they seem to be a good saw as well.


----------

